# boxjoint / dovetail jig



## sawdust09 (Dec 7, 2009)

thanks for all the help with the router table question.... i went to a woodworking show in Mpls. and purchased the boxjoint/dovetail jig from Woodline tools... i didnt have an up spiral cutting bit,,but they said i could use any two fluted straight cutting bits.  I have tried a 1/4 one,,but it makes the morise too big by almost a 1/16 of an inch... any ideas besides buying an up spiral bit?


----------



## jschaben (Jun 21, 2009)

Hi Mary, try here
MLCS solid carbide router bits


----------



## laxknut (Oct 17, 2008)

Upcut spirals work much better than 2 flutes, far less vibration and heat and produce less "blow out" or chiping while exiting cuts.
I would recommend Whiteside or CMT.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Mary

Did you buy the copy cat of the RWS jig ..?, some say it's as some errors in the guide..not true in size..  (under size)

The 2 flute, shear angle carbide tipped bits work very well and will not break the bank like the spiral bits can do..
I would suggest you check the bit you are using it must be a true size.

Shear Angle Straight Router Bits
MLCS straight router bits

===========


sawdust09 said:


> thanks for all the help with the router table question.... i went to a woodworking show in Mpls. and purchased the boxjoint/dovetail jig from Woodline tools... i didnt have an up spiral cutting bit,,but they said i could use any two fluted straight cutting bits. I have tried a 1/4 one,,but it makes the morise too big by almost a 1/16 of an inch... any ideas besides buying an up spiral bit?


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

I'd have to question the actual size of the bit being used. Wouldn't hurt to check the spacings on the jig either. 1/4" bit with a 1/4" spacing, set at the depth of material being used, should give you a perfect fit.

I guess I'll be the 3rd to recommend MLCS.


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

+1 on checking bit diameter. I know nothing about the brand, etc. of bit you bought but all the manufacturers have tolerances for their bits and some have greater tolerances than others. Sometimes companies buy manufactured bits that fail a premium manufacturers tolderances cheap and sell them at a discount. For some routing operations this is fine but for precision cuts such as dovetails this can get ya. Even a premium bit manufacturer can have a quality issue and miss an out of tolerance bit.


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

Mary,
Which type joints are you cutting? If you are cutting the decorative joints(hearts, keys, waves..etc), they require a 3/16" spiral bit and either one of 2-bushings that come with the set( .308 bushing or 5/16" (.3125) bushing).
For dovetails, different bits and bushings are used.
Here is the link to the pdf instructions. I hope this helps.
Jack
http://www.woodline.com/instructions/Route-R-Joint_Instructions_V5.pdf


----------



## scrollwolf (Sep 12, 2004)

Mary,
One other consideration is that the 3/16" bit must have atleast a 1" cutter length or your sockets will not be deep enough and the bit may cut into your bushing at its base.

Jack


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

The 5/16" guide will make a looserr fit and the ".308" will be a tighter fit. Yes, these are for use of the 3/16" bit.

A little more info about the jig itself might be more helpful. Could you at least list a site to it?

Example, "www dot example dot com"


----------



## sawdust09 (Dec 7, 2009)

you were right,,, i bought the 3 spiral bits, and tried the 1/4 inch right away ,,,,wow! it fit perfect.... just need a little more practice with getting the ends to match the sides.
thanks for the info.


----------



## sawdust09 (Dec 7, 2009)

i bought it from Woodline... it's called the Boxjont/dovetail jig... 1/4, 3/8, 1/2 plates
i believe it was the bit i was using...an El Cheapo.... the spiral worked fine...
thanks for the help all..


----------



## BigJimAK (Mar 13, 2009)

It sounds like you're *well* on your way then..


----------

